# Schlagschnur - wie dick???



## redeye (28. März 2004)

moinsen...

Wie dick wählt ihr eure Schlagschnur beim Brandungsangeln? Also ich meine mit was für einer Tragkraft? Standard mässig fiche ich mit bleien um die 150 gr...


----------



## Holger F. (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Moin,

ich fische immer mit 0,60 Schlagschnur.
Haupschnur 0,30 bis 0,33 und immer gut
damit gefischt.

Petri Holger


----------



## Gunnar. (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Nabend,

Kommt drauf an wie der Untergrund ist.
Steine , Muscheln usw.-----> siehe Holger.
Sind Weitwürfe gefragt und ist der Unterdrund sandig-----> 25'er geflochte.
Alternativ---> Keule , 31 - 57

Gruß, 

Gunnar


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

ich nehm 0,71er Mono oder das dickste zu kriegende Geflecht.

Schön ist, je dicker, desto weniger schneidet sie in den Finger.
Deshalb hab ich auch ne Geflochtene eher nach Dicke, denn nach Tragkraft gekauft.

Bei Wettkämpfen im Casting ist in UK sogar 0,80er Mono Pflicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## petipet (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

ich nehme 0.60er Mono - bei 0.70er ist mir der Knoten einen Tacken zu dick.

Gruß...petipet


----------



## Palerado (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Wir nehmen immer 50er Schlagschnur.
Hat bisher immer gereicht.


----------



## Franky (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Moin... Ich habe hier für meine paar Mal Brandungsangeln ne 0,60 mm Mono mit ca. 20 kg Tragkraft. Die hat für meine Gewichtsklasse (150 - 200 g) gut ausgereicht. Hauptschnur ist ne 0,30 mm Mono!


----------



## MichaelB (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Moin,

ich nehme wie die Mehrheit 60er Schlagschnur, das reicht selbst wenn ich gefragt werde, ob ich die Ruten beim Werfen denn wirklich zerbrechen will ;-))

Gruß
Michael, dem keiner die Smilies zurück gibt...


----------



## Franky (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

@ Michael: klick ma auf den großen Button "Antworten"... Da müsste auf der rechten Seite des "neuen" Fensters die Smilie-Riege aufleuchten.....


----------



## MichaelB (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Moin,

gääähnende Leere rechts neben dem Schriftfeld...

Gruß
Michael, der ohne Smilies noch völlig irre wird >>Drei-Hüpf-Smilies<<

P.S.: die Beitragssymbole unter dem Schriftfeld sind nach wie vor da >>Gähn-Smilie<<


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Moin, auch ich nehme o,61iger Mono. Und zwar Trilene Big Game. Die ist schön geschmeidig und hat doch wenig Dehnung. Ich komm damit besser zurecht als mit geflochtener. Da hatte ich immer Perücken beim werfen weil meiner Meinung nach die Schnur schneller von der Rolle geflogen ist als sie vom Blei weg gezogen wurde.


----------



## sailfish (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

moin,

also ich nehme normalerweise auch ne 60er mono (hauptschnur 30er mono), experimentiere momentan aber mit ner fireline um die 20 kg. der knoten rauscht absolut geräuschlos beim wurf durch die ringe. bei ner 60er mono ist der knoten beim werfen doch gut hörbar. ob das allerdings wurfweite kostet kann ich nicht sagen. tüdel hatte ich (auch bei voller spule) bisher noch nicht.

gruß,
sven


----------



## Gunnar. (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Nabend Jörg,



> Da hatte ich immer Perücken beim werfen weil meiner Meinung nach die Schnur schneller von der Rolle geflogen ist als sie vom Blei weg gezogen wurde.


Das kenn ich auch.:e 
Abhilfe brache ne andere Sorte/anderer Hersteller.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Danke für den Tipp Gunnar, aber ich will ja gar keine geflochtene fischen. Ich finde Mono Schnur besser. Geflochtene hat in meinen Augen mehrere Nachteile aber das wurde schon öffters diskutiert und ist ja auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Gerngeschehen Jörg,

Am Ende zählt bekanntlich der Erfolg.Und dem Kabeljau ist es schiet egal womit du ihm den Köder vor die Nase wirfst.

Mir gehts in erster Linie um die Wurfweite. In Rerik bis Börgerende habe ich im Normalfall mit kurzen bis mittelweiten Würfe die meisten Erfolge.Dort nutze ich die Keule.
Auf dem Darß (Wustrow) ist es meisten so gewesen das mit jedem Meter weiter es besser gebissen hat. Dort angle nur mit durchgehend Fireline.( Kurz werfen kann mann immer noch.)

Achja , die Nachteile, ...... da gibts auch Wege und Mittelchen um diese auszugleichen.
Aber die kennst du ja auch........................

Gruß, 
Gunnar

Ps. Schöne HP haste. Vorallem vielseitig und informatief.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*



> Ps. Schöne HP haste. Vorallem vielseitig und informatief.


Dank so was hört man immer gerne.  #h 
Mich stört an der geflochtenen am meisten das bei guter Brandung das Blei nicht liegen bleibt. Mit jedem Wellenbrecher der auf die Schnur schlägt rutscht das Blei noch vorne und wenn Kraut im Wasser ist dann ist das noch schlimmer. Wie gleichst du das aus. Weiter hatte ich mit geflochtener sehr viele Aussteiger wärend des Drills, jedenfalls mehr als mit Monoschnur.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Hi,

Also gegen das Kraut...........Ist wohl noch kein Kraut gewachsen. 
Meine Erfahrung: Ist das Seegras erstmal richtig unterwegs ist die verwendete Schnur zweitrangig.Innerhalb weniger Minuten sind die Schnüre voll.
Sind nur nen paar Halme unterwegs , sehe ich in dem dünnerem Durchmesser der geflochtenen einen Vorteil.Dieser Vorteil wird wieder weggemacht da die Oberfläche rauher ist und die Halme besser haften. Was nun besser ist?? Habe mich da spontan für die Geflochtene entschieden, das diese andererseits noch andere Vorteile hat.---->In meinen Augen. 

Bei Wind und Wellen macht sich der dünnere Durchmesser ebenfalls positiv bemerkbar. -->Geringere Oberfläche = geringere Angriffsfläche.Da ich bei guter Brandung  (wie du treffend geschrieben hast) fast immer mit ner 190'er Kralle "arbeite" , hab ich da noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Die Aussteiger sind das ware Übel.Besonders heftige Bisse haben das Hi-Pod umgerissen und anschließend sind se auch noch ausgeschlitzt und alles nur weil diese dämliche Schnur nicht nachgibt.:e Das hatte mich auch zur Verzweiflung gebracht.Dann blieb nur noch übrig sich in unmittelbarer Nähe der Ruten aufhalten um beim kleinsten Zupfer zugreifen zu können.
Abhilfe brachte bei mir der Einsatz von Freilaufrollen. Den Freilauf habe ich so eingestellt das Schnur noch voll unter Spannung bleibt.Bei einem heftigen Biß dagegen tritt der Freilauf in Aktion.Dann noch die Bremse richtig eingestellt und die Aussteigerserie war beendet.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Hm das mit den Freilaufrollen könnte ne Möglichkeit sein.
"Ich habe aber gar keine Freilaufrollen."


----------



## Gunnar. (29. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Ähm... Es gibt gewisse Einrichtungen........... dort soll es möglich sein.... unter Abgabe zulässiger Zahlungsmittel.............das Objekt der Begierde(hier Freilaufrolle)........zu erwerben........Hab ich zumindest mal gehört..........

Da ich über Winter sehr selten auf Karpfen angle , habe ich rein zufällig Freilaufrollen rumzuliegen. Was lag also näher.................................


----------



## Palerado (30. März 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Noch ein kleiner Tip.
Diese Einrichtungen heissen wohl Freilaufrollenverkaufsgeschäfte.

Aber dies nur nebenbei


----------



## xstsxxfxn (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Hallo an alle,

ich fische eine 11er geflochtene Powerline von Gigafish und als Schlagschnur eine 28 geflochtene Powerline davor. Lässt sich super werfen nur darf die Rute nicht zu hart sein da der Fisch sonst zu scnell ausschlitzt oder man muß wie ich Bibberspitzen benutzen. Gruß und Petri Heil Ralf


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Moin,

bei einer geflochtenen 28er Schlagschnur hätte ich Angst um meine Finger... wennste da mit 180g mal richtig ausholst könnte das einschneidende Erlebnisse zur Folge haben 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ramon (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Wie lang macht ihr eigentlich eure Schlagschnur eher 7-8m oder 14-15m ?


----------



## SEKT444 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

da wir das Thema Schlagshnur gerade haben : mit welchen Knoten verbindet ihr die Hautpschnur mit der Schlagschnur so daß der Knoten möglichst klein ist ?


----------



## Ralf-H (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Moin,

Ich benutze 80er Mono als kurze Keulenschnur (insgesamt 10m) oder 39er Fireline. Als Hauptschnur 15er Fireline. 80er deshalb, weil ich schon oft 60er oder 70er abgerissen habe, das Blei (220g) fliegt dann solo wohl fast 1km. Ich benutze immer (!) einen Lederhandschuh oder einen Streifen Hansaplast für den Zeigefinger - hab´ mir schon zweimal den Finger bis auf den Knochen eingeschnitten, was echt nicht witzig war.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## xstsxxfxn (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Hallo 
ich benutze zum werfen einen leichten Fleecehandschuh so bleibt das volle Gefühl erhalten und die Finger auch heile. Die beiden Schnüre verbinde ich indem ich die Schnüre nebeneinander lege eine Schlaufe bilde und dann 3 mal durch die Schlaufe gehen und dann zuziehen kurz abschneiden und gut ist.
Bei mir sind 4 Wicklungen auf der Rolle und plus Rutenlänge plus ein Meter
also ca. 6 1/2 m
Schönes WE 
Ralf


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schlagschnur - wie dick???*

Moin,

ich benutze die fertig zu kaufenden "Taper Tips" von Dega. Die sind 15m lang und verjüngen sich von 60er auf 30er oder was man grad als Hauptschnur benutzt. 
Hauptschnur und Keule werden mit dem Blutknoten oder einem doppelten Grinner ( heißt glaub ich so ) verbunden. Beide Knoten sind recht einfach zu binden und halten gut. 
Wichtig ist, die überstehenden Enden am Knoten so kurz wie möglich abzuschneiden weil sich hier sonst das Kraut sammelt.

Gruß
Michael


----------

